# Chestnut varnish?



## GrahamRounce (7 Sep 2007)

Hi - A couple of years ago I used Wickes quick-drying chestnut-coloured varnish on a bookcase. Now I need some more to match for another item, and find that they don't do it any more. Searching the inet just proves that chestnut varnish is rarer than steak on a cow, I've no idea why - it's a nice colour!

Anyone know where to obtain chestnut varnish please?

Thanks,
Graham

PS: I know, I know - no comments pls! I'll get around to french polishing one day!


----------



## GrahamRounce (7 Sep 2007)

Thanks anyway, it looks like www.wood-finishes-direct.com will do it, if I can specify the colour from a "BS, Pantone or RAL" chart, though they're not very cheap. 

Still be interested if anyone knows where I can get a tin of chestnut ready-coloured stuff er more inexpensively...


----------



## DomValente (8 Sep 2007)

Minwax do a wide variety, but they are in the USA

Dom


----------



## GrahamRounce (9 Sep 2007)

Looks like I'm going to go with Ronseal's Deep Mahogany gloss - 4 coats put on with a cloth & lightly scraped flat between coats looks quite nice & not too far from the chestnut.
Thanks all,


----------



## DomValente (9 Sep 2007)

Graham next time you are looking for wood stains or dyes and all manner of wax try here
They are just up the road, more or less, from you and are willing to spend time to discuss your needs.
Also it's a step back in time to see their works and offices.

Dom


----------



## nick100 (11 Sep 2007)

I've used wood-finishes-direct in the past and they done a great job, service was excellent, gave great advice on product suitability, delivery arrived next day. Think it's always difficult when cost is involved, temptation is to go for the cheapest you can find but always the risk of getting an inferior product, as for getting helpful advice sometimes from some of the DIY stores, no comment.


----------



## DomValente (11 Sep 2007)

Welcome to the forum Nick. You make some valid points.

Dom


----------



## nick100 (17 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the greeting Dom


----------

